# 2007 f350 6.0 king ranch upgrades ??????



## Bloodstain (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok I know about all the problems with the 6.0 but I recently bought one anyway... 2007 f350 king ranch... Beautiful truck... That said I want to keep it this way and I want some ford advice... Other than the erg delete, what other upgrades do I need to improve the longevity of this truck??? It has 81k miles and is still completely stock, and was driven by a 72 yr old man... This will be used as a second vehicle as I have 5.9 dodge for my dirty work and hauling.... I'm not wanting a race truck but better millage is key... This will bevy first ford to own... Thanks for any information... PS. I'm asking 2 cool advice cause I've talked to 3 ford mechanics and came up with 3 different solutions... 



Thanks again

O and if you have a reputal mech to do the work


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Top four things that I have heard that "help" to accomplish what you are looking for, longevity and better fuel performance:
EGR Delete= about $1500
Larger (4"+) turbo back exhaust = about $750-$900
Reinforced head bolts (most expensive thing of the three)= $3500 (IMO not worth the money)
Tuner = $300+


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Reinforce head bolts are only needed if you pump that 6.0 up. Sounds like you're not so you should be fine. As far as the EGR delete, it's hit or miss depending on that truck. It's a gamble but being an 07' 6.0 and not the late 03-05, the motor definately got better. Nice trucks and those clean 07' KR's sure hold their value. Congratulations.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

First thing I would do is see what your engine oil temp vs engine coolant temp. If they are more that 25 degrees you need to change your oil cooler. That is what makes your EGR cooler go out. I would change the coolant if it's ok and add a coolant filter. The 6.0 is a good motor.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Jay Baker said:


> First thing I would do is see what your engine oil temp vs engine coolant temp. If* they are more that 25 degrees* you need to change your oil cooler. That is what makes your EGR cooler go out. I would change the coolant if it's ok and add a coolant filter. The 6.0 is a good motor.


Jay B- your talking about the difference in temps here, right? example (ambient temps) EOT-210, ECT 180


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

1.EGR delete and up grade oil cooler
2. upgrade Dummy plugs and standpipes
3.tunner for milage, do not skimp on this as a good tunner fixes a lot of other misc problems like hard shift and delay takeoffs.


fix the rest as it breaks


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Friend of mine got tired of my 08 blowing his doors off so he did a SCT Tuner, magna flow exhaust, EGR delete and head studs. Think it cost him 4k, powerstroke magic in houston did the work.

Another buddy had the same work done minus the head studs and his truck was back at the shop a 2 months later. Head studs will be the first to go. the guy that did not do the head studs is in his 50's and rarely hamerd down on the gas. he was pulling a two horse trailer when he blew a head stud.

Its cheaper to have them do the stud while they are in there doing everthing else.

Powerstroke magic in houston did both trucks, mine and a couple other buddies, phillip knows his stuff


----------



## bowman12 (Nov 17, 2011)

i own the same truck on that motor u have to have some back press on ur trubo for the waste gate to work right if u put any type of chip on it u need to up grade the tranny to


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

The 6.0 has a Garrett VGT turbo no waste gate.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

head studs/gasket and egr delete. Number one thing to do is keep the truck from puking. Coolant flush.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Good insurance and a lighter. I had the 6.0 with all the upgrades and couldnt wait to get rid of it.pos

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

If you do the EGR delete before problems do you really need the ARP head bolts?


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Call Relentless Diesel out in Willis. He can answer any questions and does good work and is reasonable. All he works on is diesels and is a good guy. Got my 08 Dodge 2500 worked on by him and he did a great job


----------



## Gulfcoastin (Feb 9, 2011)

What you need to do is take that 5.9 cummins you have and drop it in the ford. Then all your problems are solved.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

I had a 05 bone stock I put 200k on it and it never saw the shop.I bought an 06 for an employee he installed all the aftermaket toys,,,,,it was always in the shop....Since then I herd goats ....IMO your body style ford is the best looking truck they made with a 50/50 shot on having a motor that lasts


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

mchildress said:


> If you do the EGR delete before problems do you really need the ARP head bolts?


not unless you tunned the HP way above stock or pull a heavy load up hill all day long. Problems with the bolts come from EGR failures and overtunned motors. You can pump a lot of HP out of the 6.0. If you choose to do this, be prepared to stretch some head bolts if not upgraded.


----------



## Bloodstain (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the info... Haven't decided on the direction I want to go... I will tell you the truck runs strong stock... A lot harder and faster than I would have imagine being all stock... Think I'm going to start by adding some gauges and see where all my temp are and go from there... A programer and erg delete will follow soon... Still up in the air about the oil cooler... Guessing the gauges will help with that decision... As for head bolts, well not wanting to spend that much... If this was my daily driver I would consider that option but since this will be more of a grocery getter I just can't justify spending that much on something I'm not driving hard... Last question.... Exaust??? I heard the stock air filter is sufficient enough??? Straight pipe from turbo back or hi flow muffler???? Really just looking for more sound... 

Thanks again


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

I had a straight pipe on my old 6.0 wasn't to loud towing and had some good turbo whistle. The early trucks had a different turbo and sounded better, think they changed them sometime in 04 but not sure. The only thing I didn't like was the idle sounded like a shop vac.


----------

